# do you let your dogs eat off your dishes



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

As the title says,we always gave our left overs on the plates we just got done eating off of.Never phased me any.its not like they don't get washed.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes, my 3 provide an excellent pre-wash service


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

no never allowed it


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

LoopyL said:


> Yes, my 3 provide an excellent pre-wash service


there was never anything but slime on the plate when they were done lol.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

No. He is bad enough for begging as it is and I don't want to encourage the behaviour. If I give him leftovers he gets them in his bowl.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, doesn't bother me in the slightest!


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

No, but I don't give leftovers either.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha if I didn't know better, I'd swear my OH put you up to that question! Last night I gave Phoebe a sneaky lick of my bowl of rice when I'd finished. OH was NOT impressed in the slightest lol. Phoebe on the other hand, thought it was great!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Mine get to lick the plates and pans out.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I share everything with Ned (as long as its safe) as i want to improve our bond and have him associate more and more good things with me.

The cats usually lick the dishes. Often whilst im still eating and whilst they are standing on my shoulders.

Ned knows that the sound of a plastic pot (yoghurt, cottage cheese etc) being scraped out means that he gets to lick that, and he will remind me of this fact with his secret ninja skills.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Doesn't bother me if they eat off our dishes - as others have said, they get washed afterwards anyway.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Nope, pretty disgusting IMO considering what else goes in their mouths!

Yoghurt pots, ice cream tubs etc - fair enough, but never plates and dishes.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

occasional left overs get put in their bowls
but they do a great prewash of all dishes as they get loaded into the dishwasher


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

No but then I don't give left overs either. I didn't want to encourage begging.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Holly licks the teacups clean, normally only when we have company. They both lick the plate clean what the meat has been on after a roast. And at family meals they lick the dessert plates clean, oh and sometimes they get some cream on a spoon.
And every meal I just use a human fork to dish the wet food up with.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

No. Any left overs ( which is rare lol ) are given in their bowl.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

Zas just finished cleaning my plate... she waited very patiently till I offered it to her and now no leftovers.. Naturally it depends on the food, they don´t get anything unhealthy, well, almost anything unhealthy. So, yes, they get to clean our plates before we wash them.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Nope, pretty disgusting IMO considering what else goes in their mouths!
> 
> Yoghurt pots, ice cream tubs etc - fair enough, but never plates and dishes.


He licks me directly though, so I don't see much difference, lol.

It's just that I don't feed leftovers.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

tabulahrasa said:


> He licks me directly though, so I don't see much difference, lol.
> 
> It's just that I don't feed leftovers.


Mine might lick my hands (or face, if I'm not quick enough!) but they certainly don't lick my food or mouth, so there's big difference to me


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Proper leftovers get kept and given to them with their meals but I do quite often bung stuff on the floor for them to clean before it goes in the dishwasher


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Mine might lick my hands (or face, if I'm not quick enough!) but they certainly don't lick my food or mouth, so there's big difference to me


He licks my mouth if he catches me unawares...it's not pleasant at all, but apparently he thinks otherwise, lol.


----------



## Mesotes (Aug 21, 2015)

Depends what's on the plate, but I always left him have the leftover scrambled eggs from the kids' breakfasts. He waits so patiently for them to be done! Then the plate goes straight into the dishwasher.


----------



## Quinny (Mar 27, 2015)

No. Any leftovers are put in his bowl, I don't want him to start expecting it every dinner!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

All of our dogs were taught not to beg.Oliver used to take this to the extreme.He would go in the bedroom until he heard us move out plates or say we were done and he would come out and sit and wait.We could put the dishes on the floor and he would wait until we said it was ok before he would even touch it.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Nettles said:


> Haha if I didn't know better, I'd swear my OH put you up to that question! Last night I gave Phoebe a sneaky lick of my bowl of rice when I'd finished. OH was NOT impressed in the slightest lol. Phoebe on the other hand, thought it was great!


I have heard people that get grossed out by it and many people it doesn't bother.


----------



## Sosha (Jan 11, 2013)

Hell no. Except when I was camping and it was a mess tin. (?)


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

They will eat leftovers in there bowls not from my plates. Most of the time because they eat before me the left overs get saved till the next day. 

However they do lick the plates in the dishwasher. I don't encourage it but they do it while I load it. There bowls go on there as well if there's room. Doesn't bother me as it all gets cleaned anyway....


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Yep, always have and I've never caught anything from my dogs  We don't feed leftovers at the table but do put the plates down in the kitchen for them to finish off anything we leave. Apart from Sea Bass - I cook them a bit of that each when we have it so they get their own serving in a special bowl  Plates go in the dishwasher on a hot wash anyway so can't see what difference it makes, more likely to pick up germs from money or door handles or shaking hands with someone.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Rott lover said:


> As the title says,we always gave our left overs on the plates we just got done eating off of.Never phased me any.its not like they don't get washed.


No, I do not allow my dogs to wrap their tongues around my eating utensils, as they lick their bottoms, consume detritus, eat raw tripe (unfit for human consumption) and I have a Food Hygiene Certificate I would consider myself pretty stupid for doing so.

And no, not all dangerous germs are wiped out by soap and hot water

It would also be inexcusable to allow them to do this and allow guests to eat off the same plates.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

smokeybear said:


> No, I do not allow my dogs to wrap their tongues around my eating utensils, as they lick their bottoms, consume detritus, eat raw tripe (unfit for human consumption) and I have a Food Hygiene Certificate I would consider myself pretty stupid for doing so.
> 
> And no, not all dangerous germs are wiped out by soap and hot water
> 
> It would also be inexcusable to allow them to do this and allow guests to eat off the same plates.


wow....I never knew that lol.We always fed off of plates and silverware for that matter.Nothing funnier than watching a dog eat off a fork or spoon.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> No, I do not allow my dogs to wrap their tongues around my eating utensils, as they lick their bottoms, consume detritus, eat raw tripe (unfit for human consumption) and I have a Food Hygiene Certificate I would consider myself pretty stupid for doing so.
> 
> And no, not all dangerous germs are wiped out by soap and hot water
> 
> It would also be inexcusable to allow them to do this and allow guests to eat off the same plates.


Well send me to the tower then because my house my rules and I do just that - hope you don't shake hands with anyone - never know if they have washed their hands since last visiting the toilet.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

smokeybear said:


> No, I do not allow my dogs to wrap their tongues around my eating utensils, as they lick their bottoms, consume detritus, eat raw tripe (unfit for human consumption) and I have a Food Hygiene Certificate I would consider myself pretty stupid for doing so.
> 
> And no, not all dangerous germs are wiped out by soap and hot water
> 
> It would also be inexcusable to allow them to do this and allow guests to eat off the same plates.


Still,it wont ever change my mind on it lol.Maybe if i do catch something but untill the eh whatever.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I especially loved doing this when the mother in law was over.It used to drive her nuts.


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

No, but only because Dexter is allergic to most things we eat.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Well send me to the tower then because my house my rules and I do just that - hope you don't shake hands with anyone - never know if they have washed their hands since last visiting the toilet.


I do not care what anyone else does how people behave or misbehave in their own houses is entirely their own business I could not care less.

And actually I rarely shake hands with other people for that very reason and as 40% of my life is spent in hotels, one of the first things I do is clean the remote control before using it again because I have observed that many people's behaviour in public differs vastly from the slatternly standards they observe in their own home! 

Not quite got to wearing gloves yet but hey, who knows


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep, Daisy sometimes cleans plates before they go in the dishwasher! We share our gems in this house (and actually, none of us are ever ill so there's probably some sort of germ civil war raging in our bodies, where they wipe each other out).


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> I do not care what anyone else does how people behave or misbehave in their own houses is entirely their own business I could not care less.
> 
> And actually I rarely shake hands with other people for that very reason and as 40% of my life is spent in hotels, one of the first things I do is clean the remote control before using it again because I have observed that many people's behaviour in public differs vastly from the slatternly standards they observe in their own home!
> 
> Not quite got to wearing gloves yet but hey, who knows


I can see the day coming when there is no physical contact between humans because of a fear of germs, not sure how we survived this long as a race if we are so delicate a bit of dog saliva sends us into a spin 

what about sex :Shifty


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I can see the day coming when there is no physical contact between humans because of a fear of germs, not sure how we survived this long as a race if we are so delicate a bit of dog saliva sends us into a spin
> 
> what about sex :Shifty


lol


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I must admit I don't actively encourage mine to give the plates etc a prewash when I load the dishwasher - but then I don't stop them either .
Also it's only since we got a dishwasher our dogs have had access to plates etc I hope the dishwasher is hot enough to kill and dodgy bacteria


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I can see the day coming when there is no physical contact between humans because of a fear of germs, not sure how we survived this long as a race if we are so delicate a bit of dog saliva sends us into a spin
> 
> what about sex :Shifty


Two words.

Super gonorrhoea.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Nonnie said:


> Two words.
> 
> Super gonorrhoea.


Two words.

Safe sex.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I can see the day coming when there is no physical contact between humans because of a fear of germs, not sure how we survived this long as a race if we are so delicate a bit of dog saliva sends us into a spin
> 
> what about sex :Shifty


Oh yes, I am ALWAYS in a spin about germs and particularly of course dog saliva.

No doubt you pick up poo with your bare hands as of course there is nothing to be fearful of there either? 

I am terribly delicate myself and only occasionally allow my dogs to touch me and vice versa.

As for sex, I even wear Marigolds when masturbating.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Two words.
> 
> Safe sex.


What if its so super, it can eat through latex?


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Totally with smokeybear on this one no, not all bacteria and viruses are killed by normal washing up. Bacteria and worms can be encapsulated so that they are more difficult to kill.

I don't wish to encourage begging either and I certainly like to be able to put my plate down and go fetch something without the dog thinking great whoopee she left it mine all mine


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

oh man i am laughing so hard i have tears in my eyes.I can only imagine what you would think when Oliver would walk up to you after eating and drinking and do his super shower splatter the house head shake.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> Oh yes, I am ALWAYS in a spin about germs and particularly of course dog saliva.
> 
> No doubt you pick up poo with your bare hands as of course there is nothing to be fearful of there either?
> 
> ...


Whatever turns you on 

No I don't pick up poo with my bare hands because it would get under my finger nails which really isn't a good look and besides it smells. However when I started nurse training back in the late 70's it was actively discouraged to wear gloves for cleaning up patients who had messed themselves as it was considered disrespectful.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Picklelily said:


> Totally with smokeybear on this one no, not all bacteria and viruses are killed by normal washing up. Bacteria and worms can be encapsulated so that they are more difficult to kill.
> 
> I don't wish to encourage begging either and I certainly like to be able to put my plate down and go fetch something without the dog thinking great whoopee she left it mine all mine


Would you not teach your dog to not touch your plate until givin to it?I used to leave my plate on the table all the time and never had any issues with dogs going after them.I could put it on the floor and they wouldnt touch it with out the say so.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Nonnie said:


> What if its so super, it can eat through latex?


Put it in the dishwasher on a hot wash :Smug


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Whatever turns you on
> 
> No I don't pick up poo with my bare hands because it would get under my finger nails which really isn't a good look and besides it smells. However when I started nurse training back in the late 70's it was actively discouraged to wear gloves for cleaning up patients who had messed themselves as it was considered disrespectful.


A great example of how things have evolved and nobody would dream of doing the myriad of things particularly in personal care and nursing without wearing the correct PPE for the protection of all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I pick up (or have the potential to pick up) more germs from the 29 8-year-olds I spend 30 hours a week with than my dog. In fact, I think 8-year-olds are more disgusting than dogs! (I love them, but it's true!)


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Well this conversation took an awkward turn :Bag I'll never be able to do my dishes again without looking at my marigolds in a whole new light


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

No, because he doesn't get any of my food or leftovers.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Nettles said:


> Well this conversation took an awkward turn :Bag I'll never be able to do my dishes again without looking at my marigolds in a whole new light


yes it did.....I really didnt imagine this would have come up in this thread............


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Rott lover said:


> yes it did.....I really didnt imagine this would have come up in this thread............


I do apologise for lowering the tone of the thread :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Rott lover said:


> yes it did.....I really didnt imagine this would have come up in this thread............


I don't know seems like a typical PF thread, doesn't matter what the title is you never know what the content will be after page 2


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Fleur said:


> I don't know seems like a typical PF thread, doesn't matter what the title is you never know what the content will be after page 2


oh you are so very right..........


----------



## ruwise (Aug 6, 2014)

Yep she licks my face and my dishes, She does not jump on me to get food. She will sit nicely in front of me and do a cute uncomfortable shuffle occasionally if I'm eating something particularly delicious and she's worried she won't get any. I'm a firm believer that a little bacteria does you good. I'm less fussy about things like that and seem to get ill less often than some friends I know who are meticulous about hygiene.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I am beginning to think I am neglecting or abusing my dogs by not allowing them to eat of my crockery. Not keen on the kids eating off it either.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

And here I thought this was going to be a boring dishes and dog spit thread. 

*wondering if I should google marigolds as last I checked they were flowers....*


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Nettles said:


> Well this conversation took an awkward turn :Bag I'll never be able to do my dishes again without looking at my marigolds in a whole new light


Well they do have those fancy textured fingertips...


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> Well they do have those fancy textured fingertips...


I hope there is lube involved


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

Rott lover said:


> I hope there is lube involved


Wait, are we back to dog drool now?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Well they do have those fancy textured fingertips...


Or the feathers round the cuff to tickle your.. nope, too far lol


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Have I wandered into the Anne Summers forum by mistake :Wideyed


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Nettles said:


> Or the feathers round the cuff to tickle your.. nope, too far lol


All i say is that i hope Smokeybear does yoga. To make that work, she have to go in from behind.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Have I wandered into the Anne Summers forum by mistake :Wideyed


I bet Anne lets her dog lick her dishes!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> All i say is that i hope Smokeybear does yoga. To make that work, she have to go in from behind.


I have no idea what you mean, I was talking about tickling your belly button :Wideyed


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

For the record, I still don’t know what you guys mean by marigolds and the images in my mind are going to have to go away if I’m ever to sleep again!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Wait, are we back to dog drool now?


I will leave that up to you


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Have I wandered into the Anne Summers forum by mistake :Wideyed


You started it. oh wait . i think you are innocent...this time lmao


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Nettles said:


> I have no idea what you mean, I was talking about tickling your belly button :Wideyed


Oh.

My bad.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

ouesi said:


> For the record, I still don't know what you guys mean by marigolds and the images in my mind are going to have to go away if I'm ever to sleep again!


I can't promise the truth is going to be better than what's in your head..


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

ouesi said:


> For the record, I still don't know what you guys mean by marigolds and the images in my mind are going to have to go away if I'm ever to sleep again!


Marigolds are rubber gloves of the kitchen variety. No idea why but whenever something disgusting comes up the marigolds get donned - I do not actually own any



smokeybear said:


> I do not care what anyone else does how people behave or misbehave in their own houses is entirely their own business I could not care less.
> 
> And actually I rarely shake hands with other people for that very reason and as 40% of my life is spent in hotels, one of the first things I do is clean the remote control before using it again because I have observed that many people's behaviour in public differs vastly from the slatternly standards they observe in their own home!
> 
> Not quite got to wearing gloves yet but hey, who knows


oh dear, have you tried a hypnotist to break the habit or is counselling helping. Sounds hard work having that sort of ocd.

My dogs get the plates very occasionally. We do not often have plates that need licking clean. If there are proper leftovers they go in the dog bowl for the next meal.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

ouesi said:


> For the record, I still don't know what you guys mean by marigolds and the images in my mind are going to have to go away if I'm ever to sleep again!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

I appreciate the effort guys, but you’re right, didn’t help the images in my head. I think I need to go lie down. And never do dishes again...


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

ouesi said:


> I appreciate the effort guys, but you're right, didn't help the images in my head. I think I need to go lie down. And never do dishes again...


Just let the dogs lick them.

Job done.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Blitz said:


> Marigolds are rubber gloves of the kitchen variety. No idea why but whenever something disgusting comes up the marigolds get donned - I do not actually own any
> 
> oh dear, have you tried a hypnotist to break the habit or is counselling helping. Sounds hard work having that sort of ocd.
> 
> My dogs get the plates very occasionally. We do not often have plates that need licking clean. If there are proper leftovers they go in the dog bowl for the next meal.


What makes you think I have OCD?

Is it the fact that I wrap myself in clingfilm underneath my clothes to minimise contamination with the hundredweights of skin flakes in the air?

Or perhaps it is the fact that I wear a mask in public so I do not have to smell the BO produced by bacteria hitting the air in the great unwashed?

Or that I never touch a toilet door or flush with my naked hand?

Surely I do not need counselling for all of the above, is it not just normal?

Yours sincerely

Howard..................


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> Just let the dogs lick them.
> 
> Job done.


i wish i could like that many times.Very eloquently put.Short sweet honest but right to the point lmao


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

No.
One of them (probably Bradley) had a drink yesterday, and he left a live earwig in the bowl, along with a bamboo leaf, a small stone, and a few tonnes of mud.
I don't want that face near something I'm going to eat from, I don't care how well it's been washed! :Vomit


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> What makes you think I have OCD?
> 
> Is it the fact that I wrap myself in clingfilm underneath my clothes to minimise contamination with the hundredweights of skin flakes in the air?
> 
> ...


Actually you should not joke about that, there are people who are so allergic to everything they do have to be wrapped in clingfilm. It must be an awful life for them. Still if you want to do it voluntarily I suppose there is no law against it!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Blitz said:


> Actually you should not joke about that, there are people who are so allergic to everything they do have to be wrapped in clingfilm. It must be an awful life for them. Still if you want to do it voluntarily I suppose there is no law against it!


When I went to one of those Colour Analysis sessions (free thank goodness) Clingfilm was the only colour that suited me, I did not fit into Winter, Spring Summer or Fall. (Qu'elle Surprise) 

Again, clingfilm is the poor man's prophylactic 

So many uses!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> When I went to one of those Colour Analysis sessions (free thank goodness) Clingfilm was the only colour that suited me, I did not fit into Winter, Spring Summer or Fall. (Qu'elle Surprise)
> 
> Again, clingfilm is the poor man's prophylactic
> 
> So many uses!


The mind boggles. Do you combine it with marigolds and lube or is it used on its own.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

wow!:Wideyednote to self- never just read the first page then skip to the end... talk about off topic.:Nailbiting (and now I will never be able to wrap a cucumber or cold sausage in clingfilm again and actually want to eat it afterwards!).:Vomit


On topic tho- I got no problem with doggy drool on my plates but my lot get no left overs, not even crumbs. Tiny dogs are too easy to turn into fatties!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

No, most human meals are completely unsuitable for doggy tummies.

Theres no problem with cleanliness unless people aren't bothering to was their dishes properly.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Vanessa131 said:


> No, *most human meals are completely unsuitable for doggy tummies.*
> 
> Theres no problem with cleanliness unless people aren't bothering to was their dishes properly.


I must let my dogs know that roast chicken with a few veggies, salmon skin, sea bass, minced beef with veggies etc is not suitable for their tummies  Mine get fed all sorts, including raw meat/tripe/bones/cooked meat and fish/a rice based mixer and occasionally kibble not to mention a bite of my marmite on toast once in a while


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

No, for all the reasons already mentioned!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I can think of nothing more gross than either of my dogs or my cat eating off my plate. Their bowls are washed separately to mine and they have their own sponge and tea towel. 

Once, when I broke my leg and couldn't bend over to pick up their bowls, I put their meal on two of my dinner plates. Both dogs looked at me in horror as if to say "We can't possibly eat off your plates, only off our own"! Any left overs that are suitable for them to eat are put into their bowls after I've finished my own meal.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Considering I spent my youth mucking out stables and happily eating a sandwich at the same time without washing my hands without killing myself, I think a bit of dog drool on a plate before they are washed is the least of my worries 

And to keep the thread on topic...


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

No mine aren't allowed as just the thought makes my stomach turn :Yuck


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> Considering I spent my youth mucking out stables and happily eating a sandwich at the same time without washing my hands without killing myself, I think a bit of dog drool on a plate before they are washed is the least of my worries
> 
> And to keep the thread on topic...


Oh yes I forgot about mucking out the stables, only used to wear gloves in the winter and that was to keep warm not to keep germs at bay.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Jack does get some of our (suitable) leftovers, and I do sometimes just put our plate down in the kitchen for him to clear and so he doesn't think he gets our food whilst we are eating. 

All plates etc. get washed in the dishwasher so I'm sure that kills any germs - dog or human.

I've borrowed one of Jacks bowls to eat my pasta out of before - he didn't mind  

We are all pretty healthy individuals with good immune systems (created by exposure to a bit of dirt and the odd germ over the years) so it's never caused any problems.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> Considering I spent my youth mucking out stables and happily eating a sandwich at the same time without washing my hands without killing myself, I think a bit of dog drool on a plate before they are washed is the least of my worries
> 
> And to keep the thread on topic...


Yep... Grew up shoveling manure of all kinds and being slobbered by all sorts of animals. My own kids grew up the same way. 
Our dogs are healthy, kids are healthy, and the dishwasher gets hot enough to give me a facial when I open it after a wash, so I think we'll be okay.
And if we're not, well... we all have to die of something I guess


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Just let the dogs lick them.
> 
> Job done.


Freaking hilarious! (in context with the off side discussion)


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

We don't let ours lick the plates after meals or feed leftovers , as cats4mates says it's too easy to turn little dogs into fatties.
Tango, however , offers a very efficient pre-wash function on plates stacked in the dishwasher !


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2015)

Well, our dogs eat leftovers, and all sorts of human food. They have iron guts, no sensitivities, are definitely not fat, and don’t beg or bug us for food either. 
I guess they’re broken...

When the kids were babies, our dogs at the time also helped clean up spit-up. In fact one particularly crazy day with infant twins, the one I was holding pooped all over me, the one in the baby seat barfed everywhere, and as I was cleaning up my pooped-on hands I look over to see the dog cleaning up the barf baby. I just shrugged and let the dog get on with it. Infant exhaustion will do that do you. Baby is now a strapping 12 year old in perfect health.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm known for my love of best china suggestion in this thread are a step too far even for someone who has a china fetish. 

On topic Its my usual double standards I happily eat a sandwich after being out in the countryside, no hand washing sterilization required, I would give the dog something to eat off my fingers, probably wipe hands on jeans then carry on eating countryside sandwich. But a dog licking my plate :Hurting

I'm insane I admit it, when they thought of the phrase "a contradiction in terms" they were looking at me but hey I'm human and flawed.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

My yellow Lab gets to lick the last of the eggy toast crumbs off my plate from time to time. I think she looks upon it as her right, being the oldest in the family. Doesn't freak me out but then again I'm another one brought up around animals (farm boy) whose picnic was often out in the yard, or when out riding or simply during haymaking (crusts shared with the dogs). And we don't have fat dogs. Or dogs that beg. And all our immune systems are pretty robust 

It's a bit like the 5 second rule for picking up food dropped on the floor. (Yes, I do eat it)

J


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Absolutely not. No way would I allow that... or face licking either.


----------



## StrawberryBlonde (May 27, 2015)

No plate licking in our house. Emptyish yoghurt pots, ice cream tubs, PB jars yes, just never crossed my mind to offer them my plate once iv finished!


----------



## LittleHolly (Jun 15, 2015)

we don't only because we went through a phase of doing so but then Holly lost interest in her own food because in her opinion there was always something better on offer so we strictly don't allow and put them in the kitchen while we eat or they watch us and try to greed off my toddler who very willingly tells them to sit and starts feeding them off his plate lol


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

No


----------



## Parly (Sep 11, 2015)

Surprised how many people let their dogs do this actually. 

Mine have never been allowed to do it ever so don't bother a bit when we're eating. Personally I think it's not just gross but disrespectful and very annoying. Hate it when someone else's dog sits there gawping at you. 

Then again I know one or two that allow their children to just pick food up off their parent's plates whenever they saw something more interesting and I'll never understand that either.

Wonder what they'd do if some completely stranger waltzed up to their table in a restaurant and helped themselves?


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank the Lord I will never have the honour of eating at your lots houses. No, absolutely not, my dogs don't get to lick any plates or utensils, I think it's gross. They don't get left overs either but that's because I care about their diet much more than my own. Pizza and ready meals are hardly suitable foods for dogs Imo.


----------



## LittleHolly (Jun 15, 2015)

Parly said:


> Wonder what they'd do if some completely stranger waltzed up to their table in a restaurant and helped themselves?


lol I actually once had a customer who helped himself to someone else's leftovers from a breakfast lol I went to clear the plates and he just turned to me and said, shame to waste it and started eating the scraps..... can honestly say I did maybe judge the man (he was a regular aswell so I know hes not homeless or poor) it was just weird him eating off a strangers plate.


----------



## LittleHolly (Jun 15, 2015)

forgot to add that although I dont allow my dogs to have scraps etc. if theres beef or chicken that is left from a sunday dinner I do let them have it however I wait a good half hour after we eat before giving it to them and its only the meat given.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hell no! 
No leftovers, yoghurt pots etc either, gosh I'm so cruel


----------



## melannie (Sep 4, 2015)

Rott lover said:


> As the title says,we always gave our left overs on the plates we just got done eating off of.Never phased me any.its not like they don't get washed.


No chance, Unless its something a dog was used to that is, never ever do that, I would consider using a human plate for his own food but only if his own bowls are in the dishwasher all at the same time, if you have a young pup never be tempted to give scraps off of your plate or even worse 'your plates with scraps on it', your choice though, I wouldn't and never have in over 50 years of owning a few doggies, plus having them on the bed is a pretty bad idea as far as I am concerned too, I know that wasn't part of the question but just saying, lol


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

melannie said:


> , plus having them on the bed is a pretty bad idea as far as I am concerned too


Ummm...why?


----------



## melannie (Sep 4, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> Ummm...why?


why ? lol, because its filthy unless your willing to wash your entire bed maybe at least every couple of days etc.

Not just that though, its not natural, a dog was once a wild animal that became domesticated, some more than others, they actually like to dig holes and make their own beds (not our beds), but if you have encouraged this to happen its hard to stop.

Another reason why its defo not recomended and I know this is fact is because when young and getting a bit on the old side too, they can very easily damage their tendons/bones/joints etc etc etc, same as a human can do too, I know that with my bed its so high up that when I get on and off the bed my feet dont touch the floor when dangling my legs over the edge (its a huge bed though), so I would dread to think what like the impact would be on a very young or old dogs bones/joints etc trying to leap that height, I have seen it all before with my mum and dad years ago and they would always do it and ended up when their dogs were too old they had to physically lift the dogs in and out of their beds every time, even they always told me that it was the worst mistake that anyone could make, so I guess its simply not a good idea if not a touch dangerous sometimes too.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

melannie said:


> why ? lol, because its filthy unless your willing to wash your entire bed maybe at least every couple of days etc.
> 
> Not just that though, its not natural, a dog was once a wild animal that became domesticated, some more than others, they actually like to dig holes and make their own beds (not our beds), but if you have encouraged this to happen its hard to stop.
> 
> Another reason why its defo not recomended and I know this is fact is because when young and getting a bit on the old side too, they can very easily damage their tendons/bones/joints etc etc etc, same as a human can do too, I know that with my bed its so high up that when I get on and off the bed my feet dont touch the floor when dangling my legs over the edge (its a huge bed though), so I would dread to think what like the impact would be on a very young or old dogs bones/joints etc trying to leap that height, I have seen it all before with my mum and dad years ago and they would always do it and ended up when their dogs were too old they had to physically lift the dogs in and out of their beds every time, even they always told me that it was the worst mistake that anyone could make, so I guess its simply not a good idea if not a touch dangerous sometimes too.


Oh i see. For completely ignorant and nonsense reasons.


----------



## melannie (Sep 4, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> Oh i see. For completely ignorant and nonsense reasons.


ehh ?? what ?? for protecting all of our dogs healths from very serious injuries and not encouraging that sort of thing, that is not very nice what you said is it especially when you asked and I gave you factual details too, hmmm, ohh well, carry on treating the dogs as you do, remember to watch thier bones/joints/tendons etc when they leap in and out of the bed very young and old as I said unless you wish some massive vet bills, there again there always is the pdsa for free I suppose.

Can you please confirm what parts I said that are so wrong in your opinion ?? I shall add another thing too while I am at it, in the bed they can very simply bring in fleas and alsorts of other bugs and germs too that can spread to humans, if you dont believe the description I gave please read the details up and you will see.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Not facts. Opinions. Based on....well....not facts.

Im assuming your dog does not enter your home and you handle it using a hazmat suit to protect you from all those bugs and germs?

lol, just lol.

Better than the whole dominance crap i suppose.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Parly said:


> Surprised how many people let their dogs do this actually.
> 
> Mine have never been allowed to do it ever so don't bother a bit when we're eating. Personally I think it's not just gross but disrespectful and very annoying. Hate it when someone else's dog sits there gawping at you.
> 
> ...


The OP did not ask do you let your dog beg at the table and bother people when they are eating, he asked whether you let them eat off your plates. Mine do not beg at the table, they don't even come into the dining room but when we have finished eating if there are suitable leftovers then they get them off our plates. How is that disrespectful exactly?



melannie said:


> No chance, Unless its something a dog was used to that is, never ever do that, I would consider using a human plate for his own food but only if his own bowls are in the dishwasher all at the same time, if you have a young pup never be tempted to give scraps off of your plate or even worse 'your plates with scraps on it', your choice though, I wouldn't and never have in over 50 years of owning a few doggies, plus having them on the bed is a pretty bad idea as far as I am concerned too, I know that wasn't part of the question but just saying, lol


Why on earth should a young pup not be given "your plate with scraps on it"? If you choose not to for whatever reason that is fine but please don't assume to tell those of us that do that we are wrong. As for having them on the bed again its personal choice, Mine are sleeping on the bed right now, so I will go ask them to please move over to let me in. I've owned german shepherds/rotties for the last 35 years, all have slept on my bed and guess what - I've never caught anything from them, it hasn't turned them into man eating dominators who want to rule the world and neither is my bed filthy. I hoover it every morning  One of our beds is a bit high for the rottie to jump on and off so she has a foot stool next to it for easy access  Can't beat a hug in bed with a lovely rottie.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

melannie said:


> its not natural, a dog was once a wild animal that became domesticated, some more than others


If your dog is ill, do you take it to the vet? Or just let it wander off to die in a hole in the ground? Do you treat your dog for parasites/fleas/worms? Or just let them become infested?

After all, medical treatment isnt what would happen in the wild. To quote you - "it isn't natural, a dog was once a wild animal that became domesticated, some more than others"


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

They don't eat off our plates but do get leftovers and saved tidbits in their dishes. They do get to lick out yoghurt pots , ice cream tubs and the mixing bowl I use to make up their Kong fillings (and the spoons too). 

I'm not worried about doggy germs though, they enjoy a lick (or nibble) of my ice creams and lollies. And Jasper is the master at the surprise tongue in mouth trick  I've never had a stomach bug and am very rarely Ill so can't say it hurts my health...if anything it builds a stronger immune system!!


----------



## melannie (Sep 4, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> Not facts. Opinions. Based on....well....not facts.
> 
> Im assuming your dog does not enter your home and you handle it using a hazmat suit to protect you from all those bugs and germs?
> 
> ...


The pup I have just now isnt allowed free rom of the house just yet but all other dogs in the family have had free run of the place no problem (some more than others), I would never keep a mutt outdoors but to be honest I know one or two people that do and even in winter too although they do provide them with adequate dog houses to protect from extreme weather, they have sheep dogs (farmers) and they treat them like that, thats their choice, wouldnt be my choice though.

I did say that its quite obviously a persons own choice to let dogs eat out of our own human dishes that we use daily etc, I am not in favour of it in the slightest and never have been and I personally find it rather disgusting as do lots of folk in here too, its certainly not a good idea to train a dog to do it from being a pup otherwise they will automatically want that treatmeant every single time you sit down to dinner, I dont think thats fair on the dog either unless you have it trained to go away when your eating, I would imagine that the dogs brain would be doing overtime though desperate to get to the dishes and your food, I dont see the point.

As for bringing them into our own beds etc, it is pretty much fact but again I did say that its everyones choice obviously, thousands of websites on it, here is just two quick ones I found within seconds >>>

(bugs etc) >>
https://www.avma.org/public/PetCare/Pages/Bed-Bugs-FAQs.aspx

(I think this next link is for young dogs, but really same goes for old dogs too though, like I said I know because I seen it happening a few
times with my families dogs especially when the dogs got older because they defo couldnt make the leap off the beds without damaging themselves and always required lifted in and out the bed and also up and down stairs too, happened a lot, I seen it several times as I mentioned, the eyes dont lie, but I suppose maybe if someone sleeps on a matress thats
on the floor or a very low bed then it takes away that element of risk I guess) >>
http://www.care2.com/greenliving/prevent-pet-injuries-in-the-home.html

The people that spoke after my last comment while I was typing this one have not noticed that I said of course its everyones choice into whether or not they either allow a dog to eat your scrap from your own dishes and I also said that its peoples own choice about taking them into bed too, cant say I didnt.

What I did post up though is infact facts although because you prefer to do things your own way you will always counter attack anyone else's opinion if they disagree with you which is rather unfair, you did ask for peoples opinions and people like me gave it and because you dont agree you guys are having a dig at me, you even asked me to explain and I have very clearly and its still not enough, I thought a forum such as this was for people to ask and/or help and/or lend opinions etc too ?. (and by the way, the biggest perentage of people that even answered the original question in this thread are against dogs feeding off the plates etc too, so at least most people agree with that aspect along with me too).


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

melannie said:


> its certainly not a good idea to train a dog to do it from being a pup otherwise they will automatically want that treatmeant every single time you sit down to dinner, I dont think thats fair on the dog either unless you have it trained to go away when your eating, I would imagine that the dogs brain would be doing overtime though desperate to get to the dishes and your food, I dont see the point.


This is really strange reasoning to me...
Our dogs have never had an issue distinguishing when we are eating food, and when food is offered to them. In fact when the kids are watching a movie eating popcorn, the dogs will snuggle up next to them and not try and steal their food, yet if they are offered popcorn, they're happy to take it. If I offer them a dish or a pot to clean off for me, again they're happy to take it, but they're not confused, slobbering messes when I'm cooking or eating. Seriously, I give them way more credit than that. 
And why would you have to train a dog to eat off a plate?

As for beds, well, I personally don't like sharing my bed with a dog, but my kids do. So in the winter, when it's cool enough, the dogs get in there with them and snuggle up. So they might have a little extra dirt and fur in the bed with them. Big deal....


----------



## melannie (Sep 4, 2015)

ouesi said:


> This is really strange reasoning to me...
> Our dogs have never had an issue distinguishing when we are eating food, and when food is offered to them. In fact when the kids are watching a movie eating popcorn, the dogs will snuggle up next to them and not try and steal their food, yet if they are offered popcorn, they're happy to take it. If I offer them a dish or a pot to clean off for me, again they're happy to take it, but they're not confused, slobbering messes when I'm cooking or eating. Seriously, I give them way more credit than that.
> And why would you have to train a dog to eat off a plate?
> 
> As for beds, well, I personally don't like sharing my bed with a dog, but my kids do. So in the winter, when it's cool enough, the dogs get in there with them and snuggle up. So they might have a little extra dirt and fur in the bed with them. Big deal....


Good for you that your dog doesn't get drove a bit mental and wish to keep coming back to you when your eating your dinner, most dogs and certainly every dog my family has had in over 50 years that I can remember all came to the table when we ate, why ? because they didn't know any better and thought this was normal and when we would always tell them to go away most of them either wouldn't or you could just tell that they were being drove crazy waiting and hoping and wishing they could be over at the table catching any crumbs that fell off our table, I always still assume that's what all dogs do, especially if they are not trained to behave when we eat...........when I said "if you train a dog that kind of behaviour" that is exactly what I meant although maybe some people pick that up differently depending on country to country (are you Scottish for example ? I am), anyways, the meaning of what I said or meant with that was if your dog is left to that behaviour it will get more and more used to it especially when its more or less encouraged, maybe the word trained wasn't a good or correct word to use but you can see what I mean, sorry I used one word or phrasing wrong, I try my best to check and correct things before I post as quickly as I can, I shall try and shorten things and also speed it up too, LOL.

edit : (about the bed thing) I did already explain about my reasons against taking them into 'our' beds too, don't get me wrong, I would really love to take them in bed BUT, they can carry bugs etc if your not lucky or I should say if your unlucky, those bugs can prove difficult to get rid of if it does happen, I have known a few people that encouraged this behaviour and one or two of them at some point got bothered with bugs, I suppose its just a matter of time before it happens to all that do it, cats are seemingly really bad for this as again I know quite a few people that have had cats in their own beds and bammm, cat bugs in bed, yep, so you can see why I don't do this with dogs as well as the other much more serious reasons that are also facts too which are that the dogs can get injured easily especially if they are very young or very old trying to make the leap off high beds, I posted all the stuff about this earlier anyway which you will see @ouesi , its a good few posts back or at least should be there


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

melannie said:


> why ? lol, because its filthy unless your willing to wash your entire bed maybe at least every couple of days etc.
> 
> Not just that though, its not natural, a dog was once a wild animal that became domesticated, some more than others, they actually like to dig holes and make their own beds (not our beds), but if you have encouraged this to happen its hard to stop.
> 
> Another reason why its defo not recomended and I know this is fact is because when young and getting a bit on the old side too, they can very easily damage their tendons/bones/joints etc etc etc, same as a human can do too, I know that with my bed its so high up that when I get on and off the bed my feet dont touch the floor when dangling my legs over the edge (its a huge bed though), so I would dread to think what like the impact would be on a very young or old dogs bones/joints etc trying to leap that height, I have seen it all before with my mum and dad years ago and they would always do it and ended up when their dogs were too old they had to physically lift the dogs in and out of their beds every time, even they always told me that it was the worst mistake that anyone could make, so I guess its simply not a good idea if not a touch dangerous sometimes too.


While I don't agree with this I certainly wouldn't say it's ignorant and nonsense, mostly because that's just rude.

If you don't want your dog on your bed that's fine, not everyone does. I personally love snuggling up with Cosmo and I'm not worried about him being filthy or hurting himself because he hops around more strenuously than just the bed, and I brush him and don't look at him as a dirty creature. He also gets off and sleeps on the floor when I ask him to which is nice.

I also don't think that the dog having to be lifted onto the bed had anything to do with being on the bed in the past, many older dogs just have bad knees or hips and aren't as spry as they were in the past. I have a friend with a very old Pom that was never allowed on the couch or bed but they have steep stairs in the back that would normally be fine for the dog or any dog for that matter but they built him a ramp because he had a hard time climbing the stairs. Nothing to do with the couch or bed, just got old is all

Also dogs do lots of things that they didn't when they were wild like eating out of bowls and being trained to sit.


----------



## melannie (Sep 4, 2015)

@chickenfoot , thank you for that, yes that's more or less what I meant or slightly in other words, lol, that's what I kept saying its up to each person what they want to do with how they approach having a dog eat out of the family food dishes and/or take them into bed etc too, I should have just kept it to two lines long, LOL, I tend to try and tell the story as it is though, its just a habit, hahahahaha.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

I personally don't encourage it because Cosmo has a history of stealing off of plates so I wouldn't want him confused if I let him eat off of my plate when I'm done and then scolded him for eating off of a plate full of roast on the table.

Some dogs wouldn't even consider stealing food unless directly handed to them; my grandparents BC Lab comes to mind. She won't even look at you when you're eating! My grandparents feed her off of their plates but she's very respectful. Cosmo on the other hand is a little food hound monster


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

chickenfoot said:


> She won't even look at you when you're eating!


Alfie doesn't look at me either except when we have chips. I call it reverse begging  He's always got plenty of drool 

Both dogs clean the plates but Alfie always goes first to make sure that Muddy only has the flavour because of his tummy issues


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

I was just eating my dinner, so I took a photo of my begging, drooling, wild-with-the-promise-of-scraps dog. And I didn't ask her to lie down either.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

As for bed me and OH disagree while I love Cosmo up on the pillows with me snuggling and keeping me warm so I can squeeze him while I sleep OH hates animal fur on his pillows so we've come to the mutual agreement that Cosmo stays at the foot unless he's not around and what he doesn't know won't hurt him 

We did both agree no couch when we move because while you can clean sheets and blankets, I'm afraid our current couch smells a bit like a wet dog no matter the amount of febreeze  so if possible were going to try to minimize couch time


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

McKenzie said:


> I was just eating my dinner, so I took a photo of my begging, drooling, wild-with-the-promise-of-scraps dog. And I didn't ask her to lie down either.


Wow lovely! Feel free to trade dogs with me during dinner time! :Hilarious


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

ouesi said:


> *Our dogs have never had an issue distinguishing when we are eating food, and when food is offered to them.* In fact when the kids are watching a movie eating popcorn, the dogs will snuggle up next to them and not try and steal their food, yet if they are offered popcorn, they're happy to take it. If I offer them a dish or a pot to clean off for me, again they're happy to take it, but they're not confused, slobbering messes when I'm cooking or eating.


This is pretty much how it is in my house. I have just had breakfast (toast n marmalade) in front of the TV with a terrier on the back of the settee behind me, two young Cavaliers on the settee beside me and a varied selection of big dogs on their duvets around the room (they all like to take it easy on a Sunday morning) and not one of the dogs is begging ...or drooling ...even though the Cavvies are inches from my plate.

So allowing them to eat crusts (when offered) or lick the odd plate (when offered) to me does not lead to demanding behaviour and never has. If some people don't like it hygenically I can understand that. But I suppose it's just normal to me.

Strangely enough though, I don't like the idea of dogs on my bed. Not when I'm in there. I don't think it's because of the bugs n drool and hairs so much as I'm very protective about my sleep (and my wife is very protective about her bedding lol).

J


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

melannie said:


> The people that spoke after my last comment while I was typing this one have not noticed that I said of course its everyones choice into whether or not they either allow a dog to eat your scrap from your own dishes and I also said that its peoples own choice about taking them into bed too, cant say I didnt.
> 
> What I did post up though is infact facts although because you prefer to do things your own way you will always counter attack anyone else's opinion if they disagree with you which is rather unfair, you did ask for peoples opinions and people like me gave it and because you dont agree you guys are having a dig at me, you even asked me to explain and I have very clearly and its still not enough, I thought a forum such as this was for people to ask and/or help and/or lend opinions etc too ?. (and by the way, the biggest perentage of people that even answered the original question in this thread are against dogs feeding off the plates etc too, so at least most people agree with that aspect along with me too).


As you have said yourself, a forum such as this is for people to give opinions. That is indeed correct. On that very same basis, if someone doesn't agree with something you have said, they are quite entitled to give THEIR opinion to you in response. It's not a counter attack, it's a counter opinion. That is how a forum works.

If you state things as "facts" when they are nothing more than anecdotal stories about your parents dogs, then you should expect nothing less than a counter response from those who disagree with you. Again that is how a forum works.

You said..

(QUOTE)

"its certainly not a good idea to train a dog to do it from being a pup otherwise they will automatically want that treatmeant every single time you sit down to dinner"

and..

"like I said I know because I seen it happening a few
times with my families dogs"

This is no different to me saying "it's certainly not a good idea to walk your dog outside because it will get hit by a car" and follow it up with "like I say, I know because I seen it happening a few times"

Of course there will be SOME dogs who might expect to eat off your plate every meal time and of course there will be SOME dogs who might injure themselves jumping up and down off a bed, but there will also be SOME dogs who might get hit by cars. They are opinions of what MIGHT HAPPEN, not facts of what WILL HAPPEN.

As for you saying "and by the way, the biggest perentage of people that even answered the original question in this thread are against dogs feeding off the plates etc too, so at least most people agree with that aspect along with me too"

Well quite frankly, I think it's a little petty that you're taking that as a triumph. It's really not a popularity competition. It's a public forum for people to give their opinions on the topic being discussed. There's no prize for the most popular response. There's no winners. Just opinions.

Just to clarify, this is not a "counter attack" this is ME giving MY opinions in response to YOU giving YOUR opinions, which I'm equally entitled to do.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

It's quite amusing reading through the responses of those who turn their nose up and scream in horror about the germs from dogs eating off human plates.. when quite a lot of those people are ones that a while back said they don't wash their dogs bowls.

Personally I'd find an unwashed germ infested bowl sitting in my house a much higher risk of germ contamination than my dog having a quick lick of my human plate that's about to be washed clean anyway.

Each to their own I suppose!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it depends whether you have a dishwasher or wash up by hand. Dishwashers sterilise, washing up only washes. That is one thing, the other is I don't let puppies and young dogs or new additions eat off my plate when I have finished; I think it confuses them as to what is theirs and what isn't. So, until they know what's what, their food goes in their bowl; my food goes in my bowl. Once they are older, though, and have learned not to steal my grub off my plate, then it is allowed. Ferdie dragged the dishwasher out the other day, trying to open it to get at the plate I had put in there. I had forgotten to let him lick it first.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

Nettles said:


> It's quite amusing reading through the responses of those who turn their nose up and scream in horror about the germs from dogs eating off human plates.. when quite a lot of those people are ones that a while back said they don't wash their dogs bowls.
> 
> Personally I'd find an unwashed germ infested bowl sitting in my house a much higher risk of germ contamination than my dog having a quick lick of my human plate that's about to be washed clean anyway.
> 
> Each to their own I suppose!


Good point! I also wouldn't want my dog eating out of a bowl that touched raw egg and went uncleaned because I wouldn't want to eat out of that for my health so why would I want my dog to?

If Cosmo wasn't such an awful beggar (he is sitting by himself in the dining room because he literally just tried to take a lick of the pizza sauce on the corner of my plate) then plate licking would be fine, and germs wouldn't be a problem at all for me. It's so odd to me when people teach their dogs not to give kisses or strongly discourage it, but I guess it's normal to be disgusted by a slobbery doggy mouth!

My lovely drooly child


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

chickenfoot said:


> Good point! I also wouldn't want my dog eating out of a bowl that touched raw egg and went uncleaned because I wouldn't want to eat out of that for my health so why would I want my dog to?
> 
> If Cosmo wasn't such an awful beggar (he is sitting by himself in the dining room because he literally just tried to take a lick of the pizza sauce on the corner of my plate) then plate licking would be fine, and germs wouldn't be a problem at all for me. It's so odd to me when people teach their dogs not to give kisses or strongly discourage it, but I guess it's normal to be disgusted by a slobbery doggy mouth!
> 
> My lovely drooly child


My Ferdie can drool for England, it is part of the joy of a Newfoundland, and he has always given big wet kisses. I love it. I must say I am a little shocked to read here that there are people who rarely wash their dogs' bowl. Ferdie's goes in the dishwasher after every meal and his water bowl goes in once a day as well.

My retriever would never touch anything that wasn't given to him, even if you left your plate with your dinner on the floor. Ferdie is a different person altogether; I daren't even leave my shopping in the car with him!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

newfiesmum said:


> My Ferdie can drool for England, it is part of the joy of a Newfoundland, and he has always given big wet kisses. I love it. I must say I am a little shocked to read here that there are people who rarely wash their dogs' bowl. Ferdie's goes in the dishwasher after every meal and his water bowl goes in once a day as well.
> 
> My retriever would never touch anything that wasn't given to him, even if you left your plate with your dinner on the floor. Ferdie is a different person altogether; I daren't even leave my shopping in the car with him!


It may be considered bad manners but Cosmo will lick me on the "gimme a kiss!" command 

Newfies are such lovely dogs! My old band teacher had a very well behaved Newfie, and as much as I enjoyed her visits I'm afraid that may be too much dog for me!

Whenever I eat out at fast food and have to do some shopping after I either have to scarf it down on the drive to the market or take it with me because I couldn't even hope of it being there when I got back if left alone with Cosmo


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

chickenfoot said:


> My lovely drooly child


That's a new one.. My nieces and nephew call Phoebe their hairy cousin


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> My Ferdie can drool for England, it is part of the joy of a Newfoundland, and he has always given big wet kisses. I love it. I must say I am a little shocked to read here that there are people who rarely wash their dogs' bowl. Ferdie's goes in the dishwasher after every meal and his water bowl goes in once a day as well.
> 
> My retriever would never touch anything that wasn't given to him, even if you left your plate with your dinner on the floor. Ferdie is a different person altogether; I daren't even leave my shopping in the car with him!


I don't mind a little drool, but a Newfie drool is a step too far for me  My friends parents had the most cuddly, friendly Newfie who I adored.. Oh she was amazing.. but I'd come home with slobbery trails everywhere  lol.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

See I spent 40 years mucking out horses and so "living in and around farms etc" is nothing to do with whether or not I find feeding animals off my utensils acceptable or not.

The two are not mutually exclusive



Nettles said:


> It's quite amusing reading through the responses of those who turn their nose up and scream in horror about the germs from dogs eating off human plates.. when quite a lot of those people are ones that a while back said they don't wash their dogs bowls.
> 
> Personally I'd find an unwashed germ infested bowl sitting in my house a much higher risk of germ contamination than my dog having a quick lick of my human plate that's about to be washed clean anyway.
> 
> Each to their own I suppose!


I have never understood why people would not want to offer their pets a meal in an attractive container, and by that I mean clean and dry as opposed to the design drawn on it.

I know dogs drink out of toilet bowls, eat rotting flesh and consume the excrement of many and various animals but not inside my house! 

Bacteria proliferates in such unwashed bowls as it does in a dog's mouth.

Love my dogs but have enough bacteria of my own!


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Please take this in the light hearted way it is intended ...........How do you have a dog and not end up covered (you or house) with every germ or bit of dirt he carries, I am permanently covered in dog hairs and dirty marks and I woke up this morning with a winky in my ear and a tongue up my nose


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

steveshanks said:


> Please take this in the light hearted way it is intended ...........How do you have a dog and not end up covered (you or house) with every germ or bit of dirt he carries, I am permanently covered in dog hairs and dirty marks and I woke up this morning with a winky in my ear and a tongue up my nose


I am afraid you have gone a step too far.

The very idea of my dogs upstairs, let alone in my bedroom or in my bed is an anathema to me!

If I wanted to spend my night listening to sighs, groans, snores or be disturbed by yawns, scratching, circling I would get a bloke............................ but I do not like their germs either..............


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

smokeybear said:


> If I wanted to spend my night listening to sighs, groans, snores or be disturbed by yawns, scratching, circling I would get a bloke............................ but I do not like their germs either..............


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Leftovers! what are they. When you become a pensioner you can't afford to have leftovers. lol.
I did once go to a café and a customer put her plate down for her dog to lick. The staff took no notice and let her carry on. This was many years ago and wouldn't be tolerated now.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm more surprised by the amount of people that give their dogs leftovers than the ones that let the dogs lick the plates... we hardly ever have leftovers in this house!!  

I will sometimes let the dogs lick my plate if I've had a snack, but proper mealtime dishes then no. Not because I think it's gross or am afraid of germs, but because we eat a lot of things that just aren't suitable for the dogs. Like things with onion or spicy curries. They get plenty of variety with their own meals and little tidbits occasionally too, so I don't feel too mean 

I do let them sleep on the bed though, and I'm pretty sure my bed is not crawling with bugs because of it!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I love my dogs and cats to sleep in the bedroom with me, but I do not want the dogs in or on the bed. The cat, yes, but not the dog. For one thing they are too hairy and I don't want hairs on my bedclothes and for another they take up far too much room. But I don't think they have any more germs than any other creature, really. And by creature, I include humans in that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

magpie said:


> I'm more surprised by the amount of people that give their dogs leftovers than the ones that let the dogs lick the plates... we hardly ever have leftovers in this house!!
> 
> I will sometimes let the dogs lick my plate if I've had a snack, but proper mealtime dishes then no. Not because I think it's gross or am afraid of germs, but because we eat a lot of things that just aren't suitable for the dogs. Like things with onion or spicy curries. They get plenty of variety with their own meals and little tidbits occasionally too, so I don't feel too mean
> 
> I do let them sleep on the bed though, and I'm pretty sure my bed is not crawling with bugs because of it!


I don't even like crumbs under my body so I'm pretty sure I'd be aware of creepy crawlies under me.

I'm guilty of giving Cosmo a lick out of the yogurt container when I'm done or toss him a bite of sausage from my pizza (he's quite the champion mid-air-food-catcher) but I'm trying to train "go" for walk away from me and he seems to be catching on pretty nicely. I told myself I'd never give him scraps when I first got him - darn those puppy eyes!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

newfiesmum said:


> I love my dogs and cats to sleep in the bedroom with me, but I do not want the dogs in or on the bed. The cat, yes, but not the dog. For one thing they are too hairy and I don't want hairs on my bedclothes and for another they take up far too much room. But I don't think they have any more germs than any other creature, really. And by creature, I include humans in that.


Ha! Not sure your other dogs breed but just having a newfie on the bed is an awful lot of bed to share I imagine!


----------



## Parly (Sep 11, 2015)

I do love the divide between people on here.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

chickenfoot said:


> Ha! Not sure your other dogs breed but just having a newfie on the bed is an awful lot of bed to share I imagine!


My other dog was a newfie too. She died in July and I am still talking about dogs instead of dog. However, my daughter's spaniel stays sometimes and he tries to get on the bed with me, but I can't stand his bones sticking in me! I also get very hot at night.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

newfiesmum said:


> My other dog was a newfie too. She died in July and I am still talking about dogs instead of dog. However, my daughter's spaniel stays sometimes and he tries to get on the bed with me, but I can't stand his bones sticking in me! I also get very hot at night.


Oh I'm so sorry I had thought you had multiple! My apologies. 

Haha when Cosmo stretches he sometimes jabs me right in the ribs! I get very cold and need a squishy creature to squeeze when OH has his back turned


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I am genuinely surprised at how many here seem to worry about the germs to the level where even washing the dishes isn't enough (I wonder if these same people wash all their dog stuff seperately too, or if thats ok lol)...If people don't wish to eat at my house because I may have let the dog lick them then that is their issue, not mine..the same people may want to reconsider eating in cafe's or anywhere that serves food and deals with money because I can guarantee that you will pick up more germs from there, than you will from eating off my freshly washed plates 

I am also surprised that some can't work out that you can allow your dog to have left overs AND teach them not to beg for food 
As for dogs on beds...well, I'm just screwed  No food or plates were involved in the taking of this picture....


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> The cat, yes, but not the dog. For one thing they are too hairy and I don't want hairs on my bedclothes and for another they take up far too much room.


I am eternally grateful for having dogs that don't shed, I don't think I could cope with hairy bedclothes either!

Though I have to say, even though their combined weight is only a measly 18kg, they don't half take up a lot of room!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> I am also surprised that some can't work out that you can allow your dog to have left overs AND teach them not to beg for food


Yeah, i dont get this either.

Ned is only 6 months, i share all meals with him (we've just had crumpets) and he doesnt beg at all. He watches me from the sofa (his bed) and comes over when i offer him something, then goes back onto the sofa. When he knows theres a pot to lick, he sits bolt upright and stares intensely. If i forget to give it to him, he may move into the middle of the room and sit really neatly, but he doesnt beg or pester.

Id rather have a plate that one of my pets have eaten from, than one that another human has; i know what manky things people put in their mouths.

I dont have guests either. Thank god.


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

No never. If they do get leftovers it's scraped into their bowls x


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

magpie said:


> I am eternally grateful for having dogs that don't shed, I don't think I could cope with hairy bedclothes either!
> 
> Though I have to say, even though their combined weight is only a measly 18kg, they don't half take up a lot of room!


Oh so you don't know the joys of digging a hair out of your mouth while enjoying a meal? :Hilarious


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> We don't let ours lick the plates after meals or feed leftovers , as cats4mates says it's too easy to turn little dogs into fatties.
> Tango, however , offers a very efficient pre-wash function on plates stacked in the dishwasher !


My dogs are little and skinny. I dont think licking the odd plate is going to add to their food intake unless you have massive amounts of leftovers. If there is anything much left it goes in the dog bowls (very small amounts as they are both a bit sensitive but my other dogs in the past have had iron stomachs so had chinese, indian, whatever happens to be over) and literally just lick the plates.



ouesi said:


> Well, our dogs eat leftovers, and all sorts of human food. They have iron guts, no sensitivities, are definitely not fat, and don't beg or bug us for food either.
> I guess they're broken...
> 
> When the kids were babies, our dogs at the time also helped clean up spit-up. In fact one particularly crazy day with infant twins, the one I was holding pooped all over me, the one in the baby seat barfed everywhere, and as I was cleaning up my pooped-on hands I look over to see the dog cleaning up the barf baby. I just shrugged and let the dog get on with it. Infant exhaustion will do that do you. Baby is now a strapping 12 year old in perfect health.


Yuck, that is gross. My neighbours toddler had a face totally covered in snot and the dog cleaned it up, turned my stomach! Did not do the child any harm though.
My dogs would not dream of begging for food. These seldom get plates to lick but my old dogs did most days and they would sleep while we were eating and then shoot into the kitchen when they heard the clink of the plates.



Parly said:


> Surprised how many people let their dogs do this actually.
> 
> Mine have never been allowed to do it ever so don't bother a bit when we're eating. Personally I think it's not just gross but disrespectful and very annoying. Hate it when someone else's dog sits there gawping at you.
> 
> ...


Why would a dog gawp at you because it is going to get the plate. I teach mine from small puppies that when we are eating is our time, they are not welcome.
I once sat down by someone who I know fairly well but not exactly close friends and asked him for half his pudding!



newfiesmum said:


> I think it depends whether you have a dishwasher or wash up by hand. Dishwashers sterilise, washing up only washes.


How do dishwashers sterilise. You would have to have them on a boiling wash to do that.

I would be interested to know how many of the people that think it is disgusting to let dogs lick plates actually let their dogs on their bed. I have one of mine on the foot of the bed and she never moves , just curls up on her blanket and sleeps all night, but I still think it is gross and if she shed there is no way she would be there. What can be worse than having some stinking, farting, restless, dog hair shedding thing on your bed. How can that even compare in grossness with allowing a dog to lick a plate that is going to be washed up.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

chickenfoot said:


> Oh so you don't know the joys of digging a hair out of your mouth while enjoying a meal? :Hilarious


Oh yes I do, I used to work in a vets and now I walk dogs for a living  It's just that the hair I'm usually covered in belongs to other people's pets


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

Well my grandma, bless her, doesn't train her dogs at all and not everyone does, especially the average dog owning family that lets dogs eat off their plate Id think. Unfortunately her two little shihtzus will jump up into your lap and stick their snouts in your plate to the point you have to stand and eat because they're so annoying. She lives alone and allows that though, so no one says anything. She only ever has company when we have family reunions but it is still awfully annoying. 

My dog gets scraps but can go away from me when I ask or lay across the room but that's because I trained him. Unfortunately some people simply don't train them and you get a gawping dog (and maybe even a shihtzu physically in your lap)


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

magpie said:


> Oh yes I do, I used to work in a vets and now I walk dogs for a living  It's just that the hair I'm usually covered in belongs to other people's pets


Yucko, I don't care about cosmos slobber or hair but I don't let other dogs like OHs moms dogs lick me. Mostly because their breath smells horrid due to poor teeth hygiene :/


----------



## Parly (Sep 11, 2015)

I just don't feed my dogs. Easier, cheaper and no hassle with dishwashers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

Parly said:


> I just don't feed my dogs. Easier, cheaper and no hassle with dishwashers.


Oh bless your soul, thought I was the only one!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I only let my dogs eat from dog bowls in the kitchen. I don't allow feeding off plates or licking plates. If anything is left it gets taken to a bowl and put in. They know the rules so do not really beg, they aren't really all that interested in food anyway.
The reason we do it this way is not a hygiene or routine thing. It's because we have children and it could cause all sorts of problems so to save confusion the dogs get what left once it arrives in the kitchen. This means the adults monitor what's being fed and not the children. 
My youngest child is 7 years old and isn't very good at eating meals if she could fed half to the dogs she would and she is borderline underweight.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I must let my dogs know that roast chicken with a few veggies, salmon skin, sea bass, minced beef with veggies etc is not suitable for their tummies  Mine get fed all sorts, including raw meat/tripe/bones/cooked meat and fish/a rice based mixer and occasionally kibble not to mention a bite of my marmite on toast once in a while


Lots of human meals are unsuitable for dogs, for a start I make one sauce that doesn't have added salt, but it does have onion and garlic. If it wouldn't be a natural part of the diet I don't personally give it.

I also don't feed grain, so no rice or bread giving here, although as a puppy he was very good at stealing whole rounds of toast!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Nonnie said:


> Yeah, i dont get this either.
> 
> Ned is only 6 months, i share all meals with him (we've just had crumpets) and he doesnt beg at all. He watches me from the sofa (his bed) and comes over when i offer him something, then goes back onto the sofa. When he knows theres a pot to lick, he sits bolt upright and stares intensely. If i forget to give it to him, he may move into the middle of the room and sit really neatly, but he doesnt beg or pester.
> 
> ...


I occasionally get a pair of eyes peering over the bed (from his bed) if he hears the clink of cutlery..but unless he is invited over I can eat my food in piece.. All my dogs have been able to grasp the concept without much issue...
They most certainly were not allowed to be drooling messes, sitting as close as possible until you gave in...it was all respectfully done...
I get nastier bugs from the people that I meet on a daily basis than I ever will from my dog (he is healthy)...In fact children are gross, they dribble and snot everywhere...why is it ok to share with them and not our healthy dogs?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Blitz said:


> My dogs are little and skinny. I dont think licking the odd plate is going to add to their food intake unless you have massive amounts of leftovers. If there is anything much left it goes in the dog bowls (very small amounts as they are both a bit sensitive but my other dogs in the past have had iron stomachs so had chinese, indian, whatever happens to be over) and literally just lick the plates.
> 
> Yuck, that is gross. My neighbours toddler had a face totally covered in snot and the dog cleaned it up, turned my stomach! Did not do the child any harm though.
> My dogs would not dream of begging for food. These seldom get plates to lick but my old dogs did most days and they would sleep while we were eating and then shoot into the kitchen when they heard the clink of the plates.
> ...


I do have it on boiling wash. It was not a serious comment anyway; my late husband used to freak about the dog licking the plate until we had a dishwasher, then I persuaded him it was ok.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

StormyThai said:


> I am genuinely surprised at how many here seem to worry about the germs to the level where even washing the dishes isn't enough (I wonder if these same people wash all their dog stuff seperately too, or if thats ok lol)...If people don't wish to eat at my house because I may have let the dog lick them then that is their issue, not mine..the same people may want to reconsider eating in cafe's or anywhere that serves food and deals with money because I can guarantee that you will pick up more germs from there, than you will from eating off my freshly washed plates
> 
> I am also surprised that some can't work out that you can allow your dog to have left overs AND teach them not to beg for food
> As for dogs on beds...well, I'm just screwed  No food or plates were involved in the taking of this picture....


I wish you'd told me that before I had that cup of tea at your house



magpie said:


> I am eternally grateful for having dogs that don't shed, I don't think I could cope with hairy bedclothes either!
> 
> Though I have to say, even though their combined weight is only a measly 18kg, they don't half take up a lot of room!


They always insist on lying in the middle, don't they? That is why I won't have the spaniel on the bed, because even if I get up for a wee I come back and find him right in the middle. I have the same problem with the cat, but she is easier to shove over.

Now, funny story::Woot My old retriever, Sammy, would not touch any food that wasn't given to him. One day I gave my son his egg and chips, in his normal position on the floor in front of the telly, and he put it on the coffee table to cool down. It was there a long time and Sammy was tempted. He kept looking at it, then my son got up to go to the loo and Sammy decided he would chance it, but very delicately. He reached out a snout, took the edge of the egg between his teeth, and started to slide it off the plate. I said: 'put that back!' and he did. He nudged it back on with his nose. That was a 'wish I had a video camera' moment.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> I wish you'd told me that before I had that cup of tea at your house


It's ok, Thai isn't allowed to drink out of our cups...I've never shared tea with my dogs.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

melannie said:


> if you have a young pup never be tempted to give scraps off of your plate





melannie said:


> because its filthy unless your willing to wash your entire bed maybe at least every couple of days etc.





melannie said:


> I suppose its just a matter of time before it happens to all that do i


Those comments were not just sharing your opinion but telling us to never do thing or that its filthy to allow it. You are of course entitled to your opinion but we are equally entitled to disagree with it 



chickenfoot said:


> As for bed me and OH disagree while I love Cosmo up on the pillows with me snuggling and keeping me warm so I can squeeze him while I sleep OH hates animal fur on his pillows so we've come to the mutual agreement that Cosmo stays at the foot unless he's not around and what he doesn't know won't hurt him
> 
> We did both agree no couch when we move because while you can clean sheets and blankets, I'm afraid our current couch smells a bit like a wet dog no matter the amount of febreeze  so if possible were going to try to minimize couch time


Get a leather one, quick wipe down with a damp cloth and good as new with no smell.



smokeybear said:


> I am afraid you have gone a step too far.
> 
> The very idea of my dogs upstairs, let alone in my bedroom or in my bed is an anathema to me!
> 
> *If I wanted to spend my night listening to sighs, groans, snores or be disturbed by yawns, scratching, circling I would get a bloke............................ but I do not like their germs either*..............


Guess that explains the whole sex question then.



Blitz said:


> I would be interested to know how many of the people that think it is disgusting to let dogs lick plates actually let their dogs on their bed. I have one of mine on the foot of the bed and she never moves , just curls up on her blanket and sleeps all night, but I still think it is gross and if she shed there is no way she would be there. What can be worse than having some stinking, farting, restless, dog hair shedding thing on your bed. How can that even compare in grossness with allowing a dog to lick a plate that is going to be washed up.


Guess that depends on your dog. Mine don't stink/fart and are not restless in bed. Only Arthur sheds white hair which is easily hoovered up although he does have his own double bed for most of the night and only comes in with me and the others when OH gets up.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

StormyThai said:


> It's ok, Thai isn't allowed to drink out of our cups...I've never shared tea with my dogs.


Oh, dear. Should I have told you about Ferdie's near obsession with licking out cups?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Somebody once said he would refuse to sit on my sofa because I let the dog up there. I told him that was ok, because he wouldn't be invited to sit on my sofa.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> Oh, dear. Should I have told you about Ferdie's near obsession with licking out cups?


I didn't die...it's all good


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

While I agree that dogs are filthy, disgusting creatures who lick their butts, eat dead disgustingness, release anal glands, and get skunked, I’m just gonna say, kids are even grosser. 
In 40+ years of dog ownership, I’ve never had a dog barf in my hair, poop in my hands, or pee in my face. And I’m not even going to get in to the damage the children have done to the house just in every day living here. 
So if dogs are gross (which they are), so are humans. And we let kids live in the house and share beds and plates with us, so there you go....


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Having cats that get on the worktops our plates are usually clean before washing up. They are especially fond of cereal bowls, toast crumbs, and best of all the mash potato pan! So much for grain free diets!
I've also fed them the odd meal from our bowls if we've run out of cat bowls.

I don't share food - with anyone lol - and our rare leftovers tend to be spicy so Horace hasn't had scraps. I have made up Kong fillings in our bowls and let him lick them clean afterwards.

Really don't see the big deal, it all gets washed up, plus I get plenty of puppy kisses and occasionally his tongue in my mouth anyway!

I have no issue with animals on the bed. I prefer them not to sleep with me overnight purely because it disrupts my sleep, and OH and I don't want an audience! The smell, hair etc doesn't faze me. I'd love Horace to come on the bed for lie in cuddles, but its not practical or safe with our stairs so I have to settle for sofa cuddles instead.

I just don't get some folks obsession with cleaning and paranoia about hygiene. If I was really that worry about animals being dirty I wouldn't own them.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

All our dishes go in a dish washer so the germ issue doesn't bother me. Besides, I find people on public transport far more hazardous to my health than my dog which is why I avoid buses and taxies like the plague. My mother uses buses a lot with her friend are both of them are forever fighting off one virus or another.

I don't encourage Duchess to eat from plates as such. I tend to carve meat on plates and store the left over in the fridge so she may have access to the plate when the meat is finished off. She eats from her bowl that is placed on an old towel on the kitchen floor that doubles up as a soak upper for any water she spills when drinking from her water bowl. The meat plate if given to her before going in the DW, is put on the towel so she knows its for her.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

See, go figure, a cat getting up on kitchen counters grosses me out way more than a dog licking a plate I’m done with (which doesn’t gross me out at all). Because cats poop and pee in a litter box (or outside where they burry it) and I can’t help but think they have poop all over their feet. 
Litter boxes in the house kind of gross me out too to be honest. Eliminating in the house is just... ick! 
Meanwhile my dogs are totally averse to being anywhere near pee or poop and will even avoid walking in peed on grass if they can avoid it. And of course they obviously don’t walk on the counter tops! 

That said, I’m a total hypocrite about cats being less sanitary than dogs. As we have been known to set a cat on the kitchen counter and lance an abscess while taking bets on what color the gunk in the abscess would be. (Hope no one was trying to eat while reading that )


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Cats on the counters is why i invested in a steam cleaner, and use it daily.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

cbcdesign said:


> I find people on public transport far more hazardous to my health


Ha ha!! We went to Washington DC this summer as tourists and rode the subway and taxis and all that fun stuff. I felt totally gross and was hand sanitizing like crazy the whole time. Meanwhile in my farm girl life, I've had my whole arm up a horse's behind and not felt the need to shower right away, but one ride on a sweaty subway in the city and all I could think of was getting those clothes off of me and my whole body in a hot soapy shower LOL!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

My not allowing the dogs to eat off plates has nothing to do with hygiene BTW, just that it's never entered my head to feed them off the plate. They have bowls/kongs for left overs  I do sometimes feed a little something off my fork though after I've finished with it.

But my lot are also not allowed on the sofa, Cash is not allowed in my bedroom ( although Missy & Ty are. But only Missy is allowed on the bed, at the bottom ). It's just the rules of the house. I personally hate having to share sofa/bed space with a dog that hogs it all, or jumps up willy nilly.

Our old cats never jumped on work surfaces, were not allowed on the sofa, or upstairs.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Ha ha!! We went to Washington DC this summer as tourists and rode the subway and taxis and all that fun stuff. I felt totally gross and was hand sanitizing like crazy the whole time. !


Very wise! Filthy things people are, lol!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Generally no - but more because of her tummy issues than anything.

She gets her dried fish skin after I've had dinner so I don't think she's really that bothered! 

When I grew up, the dogs got the scraps on the plates - and none of them ever sat and begged or drooled while we were eating so I don't understand why some think the two go hand in hand?

I do wash all their bowls at the end of the washing up - and do have separate 'animal' cutlery ....


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Daisy likes tea dregs, her snout is exactly the right proportions to fit in a mug! 

The second dogs come in your house, you're doomed as they'll have crap (quite literally, sometimes) on their paws, which they'll wipe on the sofa, floors, surfaces, and your hands, which you'll then use to touch your face...etc. Unless you wear gloves all the time (no more marigolds, please!) or get through litres of hand sanitiser every day, at some point you're probably going to have dog crap on your face (and you won't even know!) Embrace the poo, people.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

Fluffster said:


> Embrace the poo, people.


Best line on PF yet LOL


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> I am also surprised that some can't work out that you can allow your dog to have left overs AND teach them not to beg for food


I have to admit this one makes me laugh. I despise dogs begging for food and yet any leftovers get given and I'll often toss something in his direction while I'm still eating. My dogs haven't begged because of it because I make damn sure the only time I do it is when they've been lying quietly away from me and not really paying attention. Spen will keep an eye out for any bits being thrown his way but he does it from his bed which to me is acceptable, he doesn't lie there drooling or anything. 
If we have a roast dinner he always gets one too after we've eaten ours and he knows when we're having one because once we both finish he leaps up and waits by his bowl for his. Doesn't do it with other meals but a roast I can guarantee he'll do it with. And he will beg for food from my dad and both my brothers because they encourage and reward it by sharing with him when he's up in their faces drooling. If they get upset about it I simply remind them that they taught him that behaviour and he doesn't do it to other people.

Doesn't bother me if he eats off my plate when I'm done. It gets washed and I often share a water bottle with him on a walk since it saves me carrying 2 bottles.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

Wait, you mean it’s possible to feed a dog people food and NOT turn them in to drooling, pathetic beggars? What is this alchemy you speak of? 

I hear there are even people who train with treats!! And their dogs don’t be either! Craziness I tell you!


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

I do draw the line at this


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I am a filthy dirty slattern that allows my dogs to sometimes lick plates and bowls, and possibly it gets worse in that I don't have a dishwasher but I do have Marigolds  I also allow my cats to walk around on the kitchen worktops and one kitty in particular likes to sink dive and lick anything that is left unattended on the worktop :Wideyed I don't think I'm dead yet, oh and even worse the dogs sleep on the bed and sometimes the cats clamber on too, I really need to walk round with a bell chanting "unclean unclean"


----------



## Nishi (Sep 27, 2015)

Rott lover said:


> As the title says,we always gave our left overs on the plates we just got done eating off of.Never phased me any.its not like they don't get washed.


Doesn't bother me.
It will depend what I am eating mostly, but I sometimes let them lick the plates.
I am going to clean them afterwards with dish-washing liquid so don't see the problem.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> Cats on the counters is why i invested in a steam cleaner, and use it daily.


Hey @Nonnie I would like to PM you something but you've got your settings locked up tighter than fort knox - PM me and I'll respond?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

foxiesummer said:


> I do draw the line at this
> View attachment 246281


I completely agree.. unfortunately my cat doesn't agree :Arghh lol


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't really consider my dogs dirty so I do let them on the bed for a cuddle, not to sleep as they are too big and wouldn't leave us any space!
Our children spend a lot of time on the floor with them and I don't consider that an unclean issue either. Sometimes children are kept away from germs too much, a little bit of dog snot does them good!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Whatever turns you on
> 
> No I don't pick up poo with my bare hands because it would get under my finger nails which really isn't a good look and besides it smells. However when I started nurse training back in the late 70's it was actively discouraged to wear gloves for cleaning up patients who had messed themselves as it was considered disrespectful.





rottiepointerhouse said:


> Put it in the dishwasher on a hot wash :Smug





Nettles said:


> Or the feathers round the cuff to tickle your.. nope, too far lol


Thank you all! My dogs now think I've officially lost the plot and need to be guarded at all times for my own safety. :Shifty 



melannie said:


> As for bringing them into our own beds etc, it is pretty much fact but again I did say that its everyones choice obviously, thousands of websites on it, here is just two quick ones I found within seconds >>>
> 
> (bugs etc) >>
> https://www.avma.org/public/PetCare/Pages/Bed-Bugs-FAQs.aspx.


Have you actually read that link?



> Q: Can my pet carry bed bugs?
> 
> A: Bed bugs don't live on pets or spend as much time on your pet as the more common pests (such as fleas, ticks, lice and mites), but they can bite your pets. We also know that bed bugs are very efficient hitchhikers and can be transported to your home via luggage, clothing, bedding, furniture, etc., so it's possible that bed bugs could also hitchhike in your pet's fur or its bedding or clothing.


In other words, you're just as likely to bring bed bugs home with you on your own clothing and in your own suitcase as your dog is on its fur.

But then, ignorance is bliss, I hear.

As for the OP, no, I don't let my dogs lick my plates, purely because whenever I think of doing so, the image of Milly chucking back a dog poo conveniently enters my mind and I think better of it. They do get scraps in their own bowls, though.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

ouesi said:


> See, go figure, a cat getting up on kitchen counters grosses me out way more than a dog licking a plate I'm done with (which doesn't gross me out at all). Because cats poop and pee in a litter box (or outside where they burry it) and I can't help but think they have poop all over their feet.
> Litter boxes in the house kind of gross me out too to be honest. Eliminating in the house is just... ick!
> Meanwhile my dogs are totally averse to being anywhere near pee or poop and will even avoid walking in peed on grass if they can avoid it. And of course they obviously don't walk on the counter tops!
> 
> That said, I'm a total hypocrite about cats being less sanitary than dogs. As we have been known to set a cat on the kitchen counter and lance an abscess while taking bets on what color the gunk in the abscess would be. (Hope no one was trying to eat while reading that )


I have to feed my cat on the kitchen window sill, which means her standing on the worktop, because it is the only place the dog can't get at her food. Well he probably could if he was determined, but he hasn't figured it out yet.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Lol, I might think twice if I had a poo eater.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

ouesi said:


> While I agree that dogs are filthy, disgusting creatures who lick their butts, eat dead disgustingness, release anal glands, and get skunked, I'm just gonna say, kids are even grosser.
> In 40+ years of dog ownership, I've never had a dog barf in my hair, poop in my hands, or pee in my face. And I'm not even going to get in to the damage the children have done to the house just in every day living here.
> So if dogs are gross (which they are), so are humans. And we let kids live in the house and share beds and plates with us, so there you go....


Not only kids, back when I was nursing I had people (both by accident and on purpose in some cases) pee in my shoes, puke down the front of my uniform, spit in my face and flick balls of poo at me. Dogs are clean compared to a lot of people :Yuck


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Not only kids, back when I was nursing I had people (both by accident and on purpose in some cases) pee in my shoes, puke down the front of my uniform, spit in my face and flick balls of poo at me. Dogs are clean compared to a lot of people :Yuck


I went in a house last week to do bilateral leg ulcer dressings. After 30 mins of kneeling on the floor I got up to realised I'd spent half an hour kneeling in wee!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

ClaireLouise said:


> I went in a house last week to do bilateral leg ulcer dressings. After 30 mins of kneeling on the floor I got up to realised I'd spent half an hour kneeling in wee!


Oh yes sometimes home visits are even worse - my OH is a surveyor and has to carry flea spray in his car as every so often he comes out of a house and realizes his trousers have fleas on them so he has to spray his legs and the car just in case.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Ha ha!! We went to Washington DC this summer as tourists and rode the subway and taxis and all that fun stuff. I felt totally gross and was hand sanitizing like crazy the whole time. Meanwhile in my farm girl life, I've had my whole arm up a horse's behind and not felt the need to shower right away, but one ride on a sweaty subway in the city and all I could think of was getting those clothes off of me and my whole body in a hot soapy shower LOL!


Didn't you know it was illegal to have sex with a horse, even if it is just with your arm.



ClaireLouise said:


> I went in a house last week to do bilateral leg ulcer dressings. After 30 mins of kneeling on the floor I got up to realised I'd spent half an hour kneeling in wee!


oh yuck, that is really gross. Assuming it was human wee not dog.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

ouesi said:


> While I agree that dogs are filthy, disgusting creatures who lick their butts, eat dead disgustingness, release anal glands, and get skunked, I'm just gonna say, kids are even grosser.
> In 40+ years of dog ownership, I've never had a dog barf in my hair, poop in my hands, or pee in my face. And I'm not even going to get in to the damage the children have done to the house just in every day living here.
> So if dogs are gross (which they are), so are humans. And we let kids live in the house and share beds and plates with us, so there you go....


You make entirely fair points.........

but I'm still not doing it!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Blitz said:


> Didn't you know it was illegal to have sex with a horse, even if it is just with your arm.
> 
> oh yuck, that is really gross. Assuming it was human wee not dog.


No pets in the house lol, it's not the first time it's happened to me.
I have a colleague who was visiting a home to give an injection and Sat down next to the lady to explain what she had come to do. The second her bum touched the seat she knew she had made a mistake, the chair was went though with urine, she was soaked to her pants and had to borrow a bin bag from the home to cover her car seat. (not that I'm making a joke of poor people's incontinence, just pointing out we come across worse in our daily life than a bit of dog drool)

So I guess dogs aren't that dirty after all lol


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> No pets in the house lol, it's not the first time it's happened to me.
> I have a colleague who was visiting a home to give an injection and Sat down next to the lady to explain what she had come to do. The second her bum touched the seat she knew she had made a mistake, the chair was went though with urine, she was soaked to her pants and had to borrow a bin bag from the home to cover her car seat. (not that I'm making a joke of poor people's incontinence, just pointing out we come across worse in our daily life than a bit of dog drool)
> 
> So I guess dogs aren't that dirty after all lol





ClaireLouise said:


> I went in a house last week to do bilateral leg ulcer dressings. After 30 mins of kneeling on the floor I got up to realised I'd spent half an hour kneeling in wee!


I know what you're talking about only too well!

Who in their right minds would work in Health and Social care? :Yuck

(can be very rewarding though, when you know you've made someone's life that little bit better).


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> I know what you're talking about only too well!
> 
> Who in their right minds would work in Health and Social care? :Yuck
> 
> (can be very rewarding though, when you know you've made someone's life that little bit better).


Very true it is rewarding but it's certainly an eye opener isn't it?

My sister is a paramedic and she can tell some stories


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

I finished the ice cream after the dog had his lick.

Think he's more likely to catch some hideous disease from me rather than me from him.

Had the OH wanted a lick, I wouldn't have eaten the rest!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> Very true it is rewarding but it's certainly an eye opener isn't it?
> 
> My sister is a paramedic and she can tell some stories


Oh, yes! Definitely an eye opener .... and not just clients, either. People in the industry who have no right to be in it, either because they lack the necessary empathy, or because they lack the common sense required to do the job. *shakes head*.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't let Dief anywhere near me when I'm eating... especially in a restaurant. Sweet baby Jesus... what's that under the table ?!?


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

foxiesummer said:


> Leftovers! what are they. When you become a pensioner you can't afford to have leftovers. lol.
> I did once go to a café and a customer put her plate down for her dog to lick. The staff took no notice and let her carry on. This was many years ago and wouldn't be tolerated now.


The trick is not to let the staff notice. I find starting a fire in the paper towel bin in the toilet causes enough of a distraction.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

diefenbaker said:


> I don't let Dief anywhere near me when I'm eating... especially in a restaurant. Sweet baby Jesus... what's that under the table ?!?


Have they served you your meal on a baking tray?

What has happened to the good old fashioned plate?


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Have they served you your meal on a baking tray?
> 
> What has happened to the good old fashioned plate?


This place was a bit posh. I didn't pay either.. because they put it on the slate. Boom boom.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

diefenbaker said:


> I don't let Dief anywhere near me when I'm eating... especially in a restaurant. Sweet baby Jesus... what's that under the table ?!?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

diefenbaker said:


> I don't let Dief anywhere near me when I'm eating... especially in a restaurant. Sweet baby Jesus... what's that under the table ?!?


What's that on the plate more like?


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't have a problem with Lucky licking my plates, I just don't allow her to eat what I eat most of the time. 
She gets yoghurt pots as it saves me rinsing them for the recycling bag.


----------

